

Container Selection Flow Chart - signa11
http://i.stack.imgur.com/d5CDK.png

======
signa11
and the corresponding C++11 discussion on SO:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10699265/how-can-i-
effici...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10699265/how-can-i-efficiently-
select-a-standard-library-container-in-c11)

